# Accidentally left lights on all night last night



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

leave em on....1 day doesnt hurt anything


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

a longer photo period for a day should not make much of an impact. Just adjust the timer and monitor how the tank is going the following days. i'd be more inclined to watch for progress on the bga treatment anyways. good luck!

if you are having algae issues, generally do a large water change to remove organic waste and cut back on the light a few hours. i generally run anywhere between 6 and 9 hours depending on whether the tanks are being serviced or not.


----------



## annewaldron (Jun 13, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> a longer photo period for a day should not make much of an impact. Just adjust the timer and monitor how the tank is going the following days. i'd be more inclined to watch for progress on the bga treatment anyways. good luck!
> 
> if you are having algae issues, generally do a large water change to remove organic waste and cut back on the light a few hours. i generally run anywhere between 6 and 9 hours depending on whether the tanks are being serviced or not.


I just did a 75% water change yesterday, to help clear out some of the Maracyn (went 6 days with that), and also to freshen things up because the dead BGA had caused a tiny ammonia spike (I'm expecting it was from the BGA, not the meds). Will test for ammonia daily for another week. 

Otherwise, I haven't been having any algae problems. Maybe a tiny bit of green spot algae, but I had been under fertilizing for several months. I now have a nice level of nitrates, phosphates, sulfates, and micros. 

I actually recently stopped adding Excel carbon also. So I'm left with weekly fertilizing, root tabs once every 1.5 months, airstone a couple times per day, good circulation, and a six hour daily photoperiod.

I'm getting ready to be out of town for a couple months, and will only have someone there (a knowledgeable fish keeper) cleaning the tank and fertilizing weekly, so I'm trying to get my weekly dose of fertilizers all at once. Shooting for 10 to 20 ppm of nitrates, and around 2 ppm phosphates. Trying to get everything normalized so that there's a good working system before I leave.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Been there, done that (several times). No harm done imho. 

I work graveyard shifts so sharing my pain with the aquarium inhabitants feels good.

I wonder how the animals and plants in the wild do it, were I live the sun is up 24/7 part of the year. Same thing in Canada and Alaska I presume. Maybe a softer light transition in nature though


----------

